# Danielle Fishel Bares Her Bikini Bod



## Marisol (Jul 4, 2007)

If youâ€™re anything like me, you grew up with Cory (Ben Savage), Topanaga (Danielle Fishel) and the rest of the gang on the 90s teen ABC sitcom â€˜Boy Meets World.â€™

If you havenâ€™t seen Danielle lately, you might be interested to know that she lost 28 pounds doing NutriSystem and went on the â€˜Tyra Banks Showâ€™ last year to show off her new figure.

At the time, Tyra suggested she talk into the camera to audition for job as spokesperson for the diet company. Guess what? It worked. Sheâ€™s not only a correspondent for Tyraâ€™s show now, but Danielle will appear in ads this month for NutriSystem showing off her new figure.

CLICK HERE to check out video of her now shopping for - and wearing - a bikini.

Picture of her during the show when she had some curves.

http://images.zap2it.com/ltvimages/i...bc50th_240.jpg







Couldnt find any full body pics


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks for posting.


----------



## luxotika (Jul 4, 2007)

I am confused. She only lost 28 pounds in TWO YEARS using that system? Or am I reading that wrong. Either way, she looks great.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 4, 2007)

I watch her on Tyra and I think she's adorable.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 4, 2007)

wish i could see some results


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 4, 2007)

I cant see the vid :

Topanga. Sigh. I miss that show. My favorite ones are when theyre older... much funnier.

I remember when she "went out" with Lance Bass. Lmao, good cover up.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 4, 2007)

I still love watching those reruns! =)


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 4, 2007)

She looks great!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 4, 2007)

I am not able to view that video either! Darn!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 4, 2007)

She looks great!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I watch her on Tyra and I think she's adorable. aww really? I don't know why, but whenever i see her on that show, i just find her soo annoying!


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 4, 2007)

She's so cute!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 4, 2007)

she looks great


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 4, 2007)

i cant see the vid! btw i am watching one of the reruns right now lol, and it's funny b/c britney murphy is in it and she looks mad young haha


----------



## KatJ (Jul 5, 2007)

Hotttt!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 5, 2007)

I love that show so much.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 5, 2007)

she looks really nice ! iwish to have body like that !i m to lazy these days during holidays


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I watch her on Tyra and I think she's adorable. ive seen her on there too, its nice to see she didnt end up a drug addict like most child actors.


----------



## Annia (Jul 5, 2007)

For those that can't see it...

I can't see it on Firefox but when I switch to Internet Explorer it works.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 5, 2007)

She looks great, she is still curvy and not anorexic skinny like most celebs are getting these days. It seems like 28 pounds in 2 years in not a lot to lose though.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jul 5, 2007)

I think shes gorgeous no matter what. Ive been watching boy meets world since I was little.


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 5, 2007)

She looks great.


----------



## Nox (Jul 9, 2007)

Well I always thought she had great hair during the Boy Meets World series!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 10, 2007)

Damn! She looks great!


----------



## KaseyB (Jul 10, 2007)

Its almost unbelievable she looks amazing! I can't believe her body looks the way it does now. She is so pretty


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 10, 2007)

biatch. So jealous of that stomach right now. i'll just get back to my hot chocolate and whinge about being lazy


----------



## lilmissunshine (Aug 20, 2008)

Danielle's New show the dish is premiering this saturday. Anybody gonna catch it?


----------

